# Police Tactical Gear



## nsmedicman (4 Jun 2006)

We are in the development stages of a Tactical Paramedic program here. I am just wondering what types of tactical gear the various police units are using. We are just wondering what works for some folks out there.


----------



## CBH99 (30 Jun 2006)

NCMedicman,

    TEMS officer here.  PM inbound within a day or so.


----------



## Red 6 (30 Jun 2006)

I'm the support officer for a municipal SWAT team. Here's a basic break down of our gear:

Tactical Ballistic Helmet with NOD mount (Gentex)
MAR-CIRAS vest (Eagle Industries)
MOLLE Pouches by Tactical Tailor
Blackhawk padded patrol belt
Safariland 6004 SLS tactical thigh holster

Uniform: we have two. OD green BDUs, and the new ACUs. In the winter, we wear the patrol jacket nade by Drop Zone Tactical.

Every operator carries a trauma kit with an Israeli battle dressing, a tourniquet, a Quik Clot Advanced Clotting Sponge and some kerlex.

We have two Skedco litters and the medic carries an aid bag with battle dressings, IVs, a collar, etc. I can give you more detailed info if you provide some specific questions.


----------

